# Might be a bit tough...



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 5, 2021)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 19040


Mutton is supposed to be tastier than lamb so who knows


----------



## Contused (Nov 5, 2021)




----------

